# LADIES.. what are your thoughts on SENSITIVE MEN.. the good, the bad, the ugly ??



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I just read an exchange between 2 female posters on the differences of their husbands on another thread.. I was going to jump in there & give my 2 cents... but ya know.. a NEW thread won't hurt either! 

No doubt a SENSITIVE NATURE has *it's GOOD* and it's potential *BAD*.. so doesn't it come down to HOW we handle our emotions .. yet it's a blessing we HAVE THEM ... over not having enough sensitivity...whether that be from our men or ourselves. 

I think like this quote...












> *Sensitive Definition:*:
> 
> * easily upset by the things that people think or say about you: easily hurt, tender, raw...
> 
> ...





> Urban Dictionary: Sensitive
> 
> *2. *Being sensitive doesn't mean that you're crying in the corner over nothing. It means to be aware of your emotions and being in touch with them.
> 
> ...


 I will go 1st...* I PREFER SENSITIVE MEN*.. always have.....I am talking to the point, literally I would probably want to take a hammer to the head of a man who didn't show enough of a SOFT SIDE, that vulnerable side to me...







who wouldn't enjoy getting DEEP ...the give & take of emotional anything ... one who welcomes this, is not annoyed with it.... of course I married this sort of man.. thankfully.. or I really think I'd have gotten bored with him a long long time ago.

Now on another scale...there is the issue of being *OVERLY SENSITIVE*... a healthy balance in all things ....right ?

I'll be the 1st to admit.. It's very annoying being around someone you know you can't speak freely but have to watch every little word.. some egg shell walking.. worrying we could tip their Ice-burg ...it's just not enjoyable.... 

I give my Husband praise here.. although the man is sensitivity natured.. he can handle anything I throw at him.. never complained.. ....and when I have crossed a line into HURTFUL behavior.. oh it's happened .. he'll just let me know I am being a Bi*ch or what not.. and.. yeah.. he's right! 

So HOW MUCH SENSITIVITY do you want in a man/ Husband... do you identify this with weakness .. not being a MANLY MAN? 

And MEN.. do you find how you handle yourself here is a saving grace to the attraction your woman has for you ??


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband is sensitive to me and my feelings, but I wouldn't say he is easily upset or easily offended in general.

He is kind, caring, and loving. That's what I call sensitive...but others may not call it the same.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SA, I think you meant the exchange between Blossom and me?

I would appreciate more sensitivity in Dug, or maybe emotional intelligence is a better term. But I have no desire to deal with a touchy, moody man. No desire to have to validate one, or try to keep him on an even keel.

Sheesh, it's enough to keep myself emotionally balanced. I can't do it for a man, too. I want to lean on _him._


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have this book on my shelf *>>* Emotional Freedom: Liberate Yourself from Negative Emotions and Transform Your Life:  ...now this is more geared towards women.. but I don't see why this can't be TRUE of men also.... 

Skimming through one day, I came to this... 


> It's time to discard our culture's testosterone fueled equation of sensitivity with weakness... I've had it with being told to "get a thicker skin" or that I'm overly sensitive.... uninformed remarks that my well meaning parents and perhaps yours, used to spout ... that have been laid to rest long ago. These days, I prize my receptiveness , it gentle sensuality, and will describe ways you can feel *RESILENT* enough to do the same. As a healer and a woman, I want to be penetrable to emotions.
> 
> I have no desire to become calloused, numb, or hermetically sealed to give the frightened part of me the illusion I'm safer. That would be an outright deception, crippling my intuition, eclipsing my romance with life. Of course you don't want to get overloaded. But feeling less isn't the answer...building a solid core and learning to protect you emotional accessibility are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband is sensitive in a very good way. He has a lot of compassion for others and animals. It's very sweet.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> *SA, I think you meant the exchange between Blossom and me?*


 Ha ha.. Yes it was !! 

When I 1st landed here.. I realized early on I felt differently over others, including many women... for instance..I recall this male poster sharing this gushy letter he wanted to give to his wife.. and all the others were saying







....do you want to commit suicide (basically) .. she will only see you as WEAK and pathetic... and I am thinking.. REALLY ?? I was soooo moved by it !... Thinking about my husband writing something like that. 

Hot da**... I would NEVER throw that in his face !! Who could do that. ....not when someone opens themselves up & shows that side of themselves.. now if they want to get all C0cky with me... defensive , etc... I would feel free to dish it right back.. not that THIS would get us anywhere.. 

I understand Men as well as women have EMOTIONS... they struggle with things too... I'd rather them share those WITH ME over trying to hide them FROM ME.. This doesn't mean I would welcome a whiner or chronic complainer.. Heck I am 10 times worse than my husband here.. 

But if he's struggling with something...if he wants MORE FROM ME..(as was the case in the past).... he chose to "stuff it" as to not bother me ...the whole "*Take it all LIKE A MAN*" thing.. .. he couldn't be THAT vulnerable with me.. 

But that's what many men DO.. as they WELL KNOW women will only see "WEAKNESS"..... it frightens some to see their men come unglued.. 

I mean, we all want our sons to BE THAT STRONG TOWER ..the comforter of their women.. for sure.. the whole "boys don't cry".. they all LEARN this just hanging with other boys.. or they will be sissified.. 

But there will be moments in their marriages.. they may need to share some "heavy" too. I would hope these moments aren't going to upset the apple cart with their wives.. or shouldn't...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

People should be themselves. That way they will attract people who truly like them.

Not every woman needs a strong tower. Some want to be a strong tower for a man. 

There is room for all types in this world.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I think "sensitive" covers a lot of ground. There is also a gap between "upset" and "non functional". 

I cried when I had to take our cat in to be put down (incurable cancer) - but I did take her in.

Insults never upset me, but disapproval from someone who I value does. 

I am made miserable by another's suffering, but not by my own.


Sensitive? not sensitive? I think there are a whole range of different things associated with that term.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it depends how they channel their emotions. IMO a guy who get's aggressive and moody is a guy who is very sensitive but doesn't know how to handle that, that I couldn't live with.

I couldn't be with a guy who doesn't have a high EQ long term though, high EQ is very important to me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan likes my sensitivity in general but gets annoyed if I am too sensitive to her when she is being a brat.

There are many times that she just wants me to take care of business no matter what she is acting like and then throw her over my shoulder and take her to bed. Usually pretty amazing sex BTW.

I am still learning her nuances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I was sensitive once. 

I believe it was a Thursday. 

I try to avoid it now.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Women don't think about sensitive guys. Women take them shopping and talk about men.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The opposite of sensitive is insensitive. And I've never heard of a person being insensitive talked about in a positive light.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> I would appreciate more sensitivity in Dug, or maybe emotional intelligence is a better term. But I have no desire to deal with a touchy, moody man. No desire to have to validate one, or try to keep him on an even keel.


 This is something I have never lived with.... Touchy, Moody behavior....I can see HOW this would just make someone want to run from the house , or go back to work if they came home to it....it's like throwing ashes on something... it infects others...drags us down...

Husband's always brought the *Sunshine* , always approachable with a welcoming  & hug.... If anything.. I would be *the RAIN* in comparison...he's always had the ability to lighten MY MOODS ...he takes it all in stride. It almost seems EASY to him. 

We wouldn't be compelled to DO any validating towards the Overly sensitive Moody/ attitude giving Grinches







.... Though I am all for validating THE GOOD.. ..showing our appreciation...just because !.... it's not that we need it ...but yet it does brighten our interactions... 

an excellent thread here *>> *http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/39565-validating-your-spouse.html

Here is a guide to separate the Unhealthy & Healthy in Emotional Intelligence.. I'm sure we can all improve in a few areas -on our bad days.... for the Low , the only one that my H could still work on is the "Passive".. oh he's gotten better here with me...He doesn't fit ANY of the rest.. 

Me... I can be a little Demanding on occasion... Critical ...Perfectionist...gotta watch those things!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> *Women don't think about sensitive guys. Women take them shopping and talk about men*.


Awe shopping with the wife.. the sign of a BETA MALE... RIGHT ?? Yes, my Husband has always shopped with me, he's never minded ..though I was never one who took hrs.. lingering in stores.... I want IN & OUT ..as much as the next guy....

Are you trying to dump on sensitive men here.. inferring they are like women ...we go shopping & check out men or something ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how to answer this because I don't think that there is a real definition of what make a 'sensitive man'.

It can be anything from a guy who actually can express his feelings and support his wife's emotional needs... to a guy who breaks down and cries over everything.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

TiggyBlue said:


> I think it depends how they channel their emotions. *IMO a guy who get's aggressive and moody is a guy who is very sensitive but doesn't know how to handle that*, that I couldn't live with.


 Or channel his emotions...I think you are right.. many times a lack of learning effective communication skills could probably do wonders... add a cooperative partner.. things could really turn around for the better..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> People should be themselves. That way they will attract people who truly like them.
> 
> *Not every woman needs a strong tower. Some want to be a strong tower for a man. *
> 
> There is room for all types in this world.


I think the TOWER could be different things at different times and like a Tarzan & Jane.. we can take turns .. how's that JLD !


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not sure how to answer this because I don't think that there is a real definition of what make a 'sensitive man'.
> 
> *It can be anything from a guy who actually can express his feelings and support his wife's emotional needs... to a guy who breaks down and cries over everything.*


Yes.. there is a full range of differences... some Moody, depressed, miserable to live with.. others more HIGH ON EMOTION but not BAD emotion.. just kinda HIGH on LIFE.. and doesn't hold back.. 

For instance...there is this Teen in Band with our sons (guessing 10th grade)... He is KNOWN for being so high in emotion, he cries easily.. like if someone is leaving/ a farewell..... it's not SAD depressed stuff.. he's just intense I guess... but he is also very Enthusiastic, can get a little loud... and well loved.. boisterously amusing...he's happy to make fun of himself.. busting out laughing with the tears even... 

I swear he got like 70% of the "Silly Awards" at the Band Banquet this year, we sat beside him.. he's high fiving it with the girls.. I don't think I have ever seen a TEEN MALE as FREE with his emotion at all extremes as this kid... 

Senior son had a moment of tears at his last band practice, walking to the car.... friends hugging him.. heck it got us tearing up (this all seems normal to me - going to miss these friends - GOOD emotion!)... when I asked if anyone else broke down... he mentioned a couple others.... but its always THAT KID too.. and he's not even leaving -he'll say !! Ha ha 

I suppose this sounds so effeminate...I wonder what he'll be like towards College age & beyond.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So for the ladies who love sensitive guys, guess this guy is your dream yes?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5e1HG5Xkgk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I freaking love that movie!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha it's a classic!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for putting up that low EQ/high EQ chart, SA. It seems Dug is not exactly low EQ, then.

I guess what I meant by low EQ is that even after 22 years together, he still cannot read my mind, and intuit all my desires.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> So HOW MUCH SENSITIVITY do you want in a man/ Husband... do you identify this with weakness .. not being a MANLY MAN?


I think my mind boggled slightly with this one.


Without people who are highly aware of themselves, of their feelings, of others and the world around them, where would music and art and wonderful creative expressions come from ....and often expressing those inner and outer perceptions in a way that so many of us can actually relate to? I don't think being a 'manly man' and being sensitive (or creative, for that matter) are exclusive. At least not from my world view.

My husband is sensitive to my needs. He's also able to be open and express with me. For a time he kept a journal, full of self-reflection, which he freely and willingly shared with me. I read some and his level of creativity and self-awareness was inspiring. It was a privilege to share in his inner most thoughts.

He is big on taking personal responsibility. He doesn't offend easily and confident enough within himself to determine when to listen to critique and opinion and when to let it roll off his back. He's more of a disruptive thinker. Does that answer the question?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> My husband is sensitive to me and my feelings, but I wouldn't say he is easily upset or easily offended in general.
> 
> He is kind, caring, and loving. That's what I call sensitive...but others may not call it the same.


This is Mr H as well. 

I remember the early days of being on TAM and talking about Mr H and MEM (I think) said that his traits sounded like a very good mix of both alpha and beta being the optimal man for the type of woman I am (also a mix of A&B).

A high EQ is vital in a man for me. Overly sensitive is no good for me.

A life of lessons has taught me that the most important thing is compatibility and to find that we first have to know ourselves. Once you know yourself then it is far easier to recognise a good match. Me and him, well we are pretty much a perfect match.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

intheory said:


> *He takes care of us now. But he is so stressed out, I worry about him. Nothing rolls off his back; he absorbs it all*.


 Does it help if he let's some of it out... Like if you ask how his day was.. would be talk about it... or push you back.. not want to go there...and just keep absorbing?? 

I often ask my Husband.. "Anything new at work?"... when he has a bad day, he lets it rip.. just the facts...often times we can even laugh about the mishaps.. when he is angry...had it with a co-worker.. . he can swear like a truck driver letting it out....since I don't see this side to him all that often... (some aggression there)... I LIKE it...I get a charge out of it.... he's able to laugh about the SH** too though.. it's not like I am laughing in his face ....

I find the sharing is GOOD for him ....to get that out....don't we all feel that way? I know I do! 

There was a time 6 yrs ago before I landed here.. where work stress was taking a higher toll on him.. another Co-worker... he was a menace to everyone there.. he should have been fired....it was to the point he thought about quitting.. (For him to say something like that - it was BAADDDD)....He was stressed.... those were a little more serious interactions ... I was careful to listen closely & try to encourage ...that HE can get through this.. he doesn't work with the Jack-*off everyday, that guy would be retiring soon.. this will PASS....I believe his being able to share all these things with me, letting off steam.. that it did help.... 

He was never one to clam up.."leave me alone... I need my space" sorta guy....I would probably find that very hard to deal with..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> *So for the ladies who love sensitive guys, guess this guy is your dream yes?*
> 
> sensitive Elliot - Bedazzled


 Oh Random Dude.. I KNEW that was coming!!! .. ..You've put this clip on TAM a # of times .... I never seen this movie ...

...Elliot is truly barf pathetic







... 

I don't think I would enjoy this movie, it seems TOO RIDICULOUS ...not sure I would be able to get through it ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL it's so funny you HAVE to see it 

Come on it's full of laughs!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think the TOWER could be different things at different times and like a Tarzan & Jane.. we can take turns .. how's that JLD !


Hahaha! You just made my morning SA!!&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh Random Dude.. I KNEW that was coming!!! .. ..You've put this clip on TAM a # of times .... I never seen this movie ...
> 
> ...Elliot is truly barf pathetic
> 
> ...


The movie is hysterical and would be a great date movie, SA! You and your H would love it, your kids, too (the teens anyway)...it is not "too" adult.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

It is a funny movie.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> *The opposite of sensitive is insensitive. And I've never heard of a person being insensitive talked about in a positive light.*


Yes this is true.. isn't it.. but it also has it's down side - like in those definitions given in my 1st post..." easily upset, offended, hurt.... TOUCHY!"...

Then for some... images of Elliot comes to mind!! 










So when we use the word, someone else may be thinking something else way off in left field.. ..which is what I thought with the Jld & Blossom exchange .. as JLD was focusing purely ON *THE BAD*....and Blossom was thinking.. "Hey wait a minute.. I love a sensitive man"...she was purely thinking on *the GOOD*... 

I just asked my H what comes to mind when he hears someone is a sensitive person...he answered " someone who is caring, sensitive to others feelings". Of course this would matter how it's used in a sentence (context !) compared to a "da**...he's SO sensitive!!".. with a ... 

Similar to those Alpha / Beta terms.. there is GOOD BETA (family man, good listener, dependable, patient)...and BAD BETA....(not authentic, sucking up to others, Crossed over into NICE GUY Syndrome)...... 

There is GOOD ALPHA (







, successful, cool/ confident, comes off a MANLY MAN)... and BAD ALPHA - basically Narcissistic *A*-hole...

Same with Sensitive....it's all on how we handle our emotions, if we allow them to master us.... or we master them..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> Thanks for putting up that low EQ/high EQ chart, SA. It seems Dug is not exactly low EQ, then.
> 
> * I guess what I meant by low EQ is that even after 22 years together, he still cannot read my mind, and intuit all my desires.*


 Here is what I don't get... I see YOU as one who wears your *heart *on your sleeve....(similar to myself of course!)...you're so open & forthcoming...unleashing even..... How does this happen .. just an ingrained personality thing-on his behalf, huh? You've learned, even in your sensitivity here.. to not take this "personal"...God bless you Jld !



> *Faithful Wife said*: *The movie is hysterical and would be a great date movie, SA! You and your H would love it, your kids, too (the teens anyway)...it is not "too" adult*.


 Ok... I just put this in my Netflix queue... and yeah.. we'll make it a Family movie night. Should be FUN!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

He does not do it on purpose. I guess it helps me to know that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You'll love it SA, it is really really cute.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

My SO is sensitive, and by that I mean that he is kind, caring, looks out for others, stands up for others, is angered by injustice, moved by poignancy, and generally is aware of and empathetic to what's going on around him.

I wouldn't have it any other way, personally.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

always_alone said:


> My SO is sensitive, and by that I mean that he is kind, caring, looks out for others, stands up for others, is angered by injustice, moved by poignancy, and generally is aware of and empathetic to what's going on around him.
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way, personally.


Always alone, I am highly confused. I have seen endless posts where he is NOT sensitive to YOU and your needs...your last thread .. many greatly sympathized with you.. feeling you should GET OUT ...Leave him...that you deserve so much better - I did too! 

Not to mention the whole Porn issue.. the hiding.. the lying.. and how it makes you feel..... but then every now & then you do a post like this.. I just don't understand.. You make him sound WONDERFUL - the best husband in the world... How can He be both of these ?


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

We all have emotions, and men feel every bit as much as women do. It comes down to how you handle your emotions.

Do you keep your emotions in check no matter the circumstance? Do you avoid being vulnerable? Do you hide behind a mask of strength, of aggressiveness, of stoicism? If you say yes to any of those questions, then you haven't learned how to handle your emotions. You fear them, and thus they control you.

While I don't like the term "sensitive man," I think it is an ideal for any person to allow themselves to feel while not being controlled by their emotions. It is a sign of strength.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> He says it helps to talk to me. I don't see how. But I do listen to him.
> 
> Nothing ever gets resolved. There are never any solutions or answers. So, it seems useless to me. But, like I said, if it helps him to unload by venting to someone safe, like me, then I'm glad I can be there for him.
> 
> ...


You are a very giving wife, intheory. You do not seem needy at all. I think that is what allows you to be so patient with him.

I could not handle having a husband withdraw from me like that. But you are okay with it. Just goes to show there is someone for everyone out there.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

intheory said:


> *Every once in a while, he just shuts down and will spend most of the weekend alone, usually in the bedroom He'll ask me not to bother him; he needs alone time. So, I do that for him too. I can keep myself occupied.*


 "Every once in a while" doesn't sound too bad... maybe even normal... When I read Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus: a long time ago...it spoke much about this "*CAVE time* " men need...that women do not always understand....some of if could be JUST THAT....the "MOST of the weekend" part though.. that part sounds difficult !  

I remember reading the chapter about MEN coming away thinking.. "that doesn't describe my H much at all !"... at least in the loving of sports/ all that competition guys have with each other...and the Cave thing...which the author had a pretty good deal to say about... 



> *I'm glad Mr.SA's rough patch at work came and went. It really is awful when you have to go to work and cannot avoid people whom you genuinely can't stand*.


 I think everyone who works feels that way...it could make or break each day...

My H loves his job, very thankful for it.. . it's always been a matter of *WHO* he works with ... that guy was ABOVE HIM and he had to follow his commands - over the radio -sometimes doing things against the rules or rushing him -with a harsh attitude ... (it was a bad spot to be in)... They all dreaded when he was on shift (another Anger Management case- like I said, he needed FIRED).. they think he wasn't taking his meds during that time frame.. it all evened out & they got along pretty good not long after.. he even started to like him cause he gave his new Boss a hard time (No one liked him either!)...the funny stories that came out of that feud...

When that guy retired.. just to pi$$ his Boss off...he left these flyers hidden all over their building...like when you sit down on the toilet & shut the door, you'd see his FACE looking at you... :roflsome previous promotion or something, I forget now).. & there was nothing he could do!! His last pay back!! It was absolutely hilarious...the stories he comes home with !!


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

_I would love a sensitive man._


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

SurpriseMyself said:


> While I don't like the term "sensitive man," *I think it is an ideal for any person to allow themselves to feel while not being controlled by their emotions.* It is a sign of strength.


I am sensitive. I'm not ashamed to admit it, but I do agree with this. I am moved deeply when I watch emotional movies. I feel empathy for people in situations where they need help. With that being said, I am a manager and I have to deal with a lot of counterparts who happen to be morons (don't get me started). If I allowed my emotions to get the best of me when dealing with these idiots, I'd have been fired many years ago. That being said, I love nothing more than the feeling of passion when we're embracing and just..."letting go" and being taken up in the moment...ya know? I suppose there is a time and place for everything, yes?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bah! I hate the word "sensitive"

I prefer to encourage traits such as "empathetic" "instinctual" etc, avoiding the whole "sensitive" crap. Emotions are a tool, nothing more, and like any raw information it needs to be deciphered and processed or it'll drive you nuts if it takes control.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

not sensitive man Random?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was when I was a kid, as I came into teens I learnt to control and process it. Hence emotions become more useful for me as a man rather than a weakness that others could exploit.

I'm still a romantic, but it's always called for. I'm still empathetic when I allow myself to be, and it's a useful skill. I learnt to trust my instincts completely, as I believe it's the subconscious information that your brain picks up that your conscious mind fails to acknowledge. I can still be moved in movies, but I take it as entertainment, just as it tickles that side of me, horror movies tickle my spine. I still express my love, and when I do, when I mean it, and from what others including my ex-wife told me, it's a beautiful thing. Only unconditional love I give however is the love I give my daughter.

Regardless of all this, I prefer logic over emotions. Wouldn't have survived otherwise.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Faithful Wife said:


> *The movie is hysterical and would be a great date movie, SA! You and your H would love it, your kids, too (the teens anyway)...it is not "too" adult*.


Just wanted to say.. We all had a movie night last night & watched "Bedazzled".. ...that was a lot of Fun.. the 8 yr old says "I love this movie!" when we were laughing -his opening his towel / Locker room scene .. not sure he even know what was so funny.. but he was rolling with it. 










Hurley was







... husband loved her part !... The teen sons were laughing with the sensitive scene too.. sighs like "Oh my Gawd"...

The message at the end... "*Just be yourself*"...not exactly a popular one here at TAM.. but I like it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha the locker scene... love it when he looks down, bobs his head up and down and yells "WHAT... DA.... HELL?! DAMN THE DEVIL!! DAMN THE DEVIL TO HELL!!!" lol


----------

